# Best/Worst hair in the NBA



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://thewhitepointguard.blogspot.com/2013/01/style-and-shag-best-and-worst-hair-of.html

One I found particularly funny:



> Lou Amundson, C/F Minnesota Timberwolves
> 2013 AWARD: Worst Player to have Hair Down to His Ass
> 
> White bro with super long flowing hair. Sounds like a winning combination, but in Lou's case, it makes him look like an IDIOT. He is not a good player and that further adds to my disdain for his hair. He sucks, and so does his hair.
> ...


I love the flat top look going on these days. Paul George needs one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Worst: Andrew Bynum


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

...really? There's a thread for this now? Oh fine. NOAH


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> ...really? There's a thread for this now? Oh fine. NOAH


You posted a "bloopers" thread?

This is more detailed than some random Youtube video of guys missing dunks.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Bynum easily. Noah's hair is pretty wild. Manimal's (Kenny Faried) hair is a bit meh too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bynum looks like he's a junkie in some of the pictures you see


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Thabeet's hair is so ****in garbage - that blonde spot seems so randomly placed


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Thabeet's hair is so ****in garbage - that blonde spot seems so randomly placed


I always think it's a dab of honey or paint and he just doesn't wash it out.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Steve Nash is my boy but that haircut is rough. It looks like Justin Bieber is the point guard of the Lakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> You posted a "bloopers" thread?
> 
> This is more detailed than some *random Youtube video of guys missing dunks.*


Maybe next time you should watch the whole video rather than base it off of someone's comment. And if by more detailed you mean pointless then yes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Iman Shumpert

He would have had the best hair decades ago...now he has the worst hair today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------

